# Java von Kopf bis Fuß kostenlos !!



## florian. (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
wusstet ihr schon dass es Java von Kopf bis Fuß kostenlos gibt (vielleicht nur im Moment) jedenfalls habe ich das hier entdeckt: 
Java von Kopf bis Fuß - Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates - Google Books

Das Buch kostet gedruckt ca. 50€ und ist für Einsteiger sehr gut geeignet.

Gruß Florian


----------



## JavaMeister (6. Mai 2014)

Das Buch ist da nicht vollständig.

Außerdem wo liegt das Problem für 50 € ein Buch zu kaufen.


----------



## lord239123 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir das Buch auch mal vor ein par Jahren gekauft, aber da hat es nur 30€ gekostet.
Es lohnt sich auf jedenfall für alle Neueinsteiger in Java, allerdings sollte man später evtl. auf die Insel umsteigen, da es dort einiges mehr an Informationen gibt.


----------



## stg (15. Mai 2014)

JavaMeister hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem wo liegt das Problem für 50 € ein Buch zu kaufen.




Als Schüler/Student/... stellen 50€ mitunter durchaus ein Problem dar. 

Kaufen würde ich mir solch ein Buch allerdings ohnehin nicht, sondern würde es mir eher aus einer gut sortierten Fachbibliothek ausleihen. Denn hat man es einmal durchgearbeitet, so schaut man vermutlich doch nie wieder rein, denn als Nachschlagewerk sind Bücher in dem Bereich (wie ich finde) relativ ungeeignet.


----------

